# RadiusClient in jail



## Remington (Aug 13, 2017)

Does anyone know how to get net/radiusclient to work in jail without using vimage?  I'm using pfSense's freeradius server for radiusclient to connect to.  It works fine with vimage but I rather not use vimage for all of my jails since vimage is still experimental.


----------

